# Mountain biking in Norway



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

My wife and I will be in Norway for a visit in July. I need some help to find a bike rental and trails that would be fun for us both. My wife isn't too adventurous, so some mellow singletrack or other easy trails would be ideal. We will have time in both Oslo and Bergen to ride. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## raketmaskin (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi,

First and foremost, I`d recommend you visit terrengsykkel.no, if you haven`t already done so; that`s the biggest website for mountain biking in Norway. You`ll probably have no problem finding detailed information there. 

Other than that, both cities offer great mountain biking. Oslo might have a better selection of mellower trails, though, as Bergen is located in a more mountaineous part of Norway. As far as rental bikes, I`ve got less info. I know several bike shops keep fleets of demo bikes, such as Sykkelbutikken in Bergen or Bikes and Boards or Sykkeldelisk in Oslo. Rental bikes of a certain quality, however, I`ve no information for you.

Hafjell is a bike park about two hours drive (or by train or bus) from Oslo with rental bikes and arguably the best DH in Norway, as well as rental bikes and a great terrain around the resort where you are free to roam. Might be worth considering.

Have a great trip!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you. I already found terrengsykkel and got some advice from a few people there. Thanks for the recommendations for Sykkelbutikken and Sykkeldelisk. I hadn't heard of those yet. I don't think we'll be able to get up to Hafjell, but it sounds cool.
Thanks


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

This might come too late, as I just saw this, but you might look into the Rallarvegen, midway between Oslo and Bergen? You can rent pretty decent rides either in Haugastøl or Finse stations and ride to Myrdal or Flåm. It wouldn't satisfy any technical cravings on your part, but it is rough enough, scenic as hell and your wife would love it.

Hotell Finse 1222 - Hotell Finse 1222 - Hotell Finse 1222
or
Haugastøl 1000 m.o.h. :: Velkommen
(English versions at both sites)

I live near Bergen and there really isn't much to recommend in your situation. Not much in the way of rentals, and not much in the way of accessible, flowing single track.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you. We're actually leaving next week. Others had recommended Rallarvegen, but I didn't know about any rentals. I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

An option for you, if you have the time for a day trip while in Bergen, is to simply take the train up to Finse (or Haugastøl for a longer ride), rent bikes, ride to Myrdal station, return the bikes and take the train back to Bergen. Or ride further down to Flåm and figure a way back (boat, bus, car....) My wife and I did that years ago the first time I visited here and it was a blast. If that sounds appealing and I can help you sort out any details, just holler!


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

Steve - Not to threadjack, but we're going to be staying at the Fretheim Hotel in Flåm for five nights in early August. We will only have our cyclocross bikes with us and hope they will be fine for the Rallarvegen. Outside of the Rallervegen, are there other roads in the area that would make for a nice 3-5 hour ride?


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

No problem! Your bikes will be fine -- I have used fixed or geared cyclocross bikes on all my tours over the Rallarvegen. Just be prepared for some difficulty on the climb up to Myrdal, and then the first part past Vatnahalsen towards Hallingskeid, because of the steep grades and loose rocks and gravel. Other than the latter section, it really is more of a dirt road/double track scenario.

Otherwise, you will find that there is only one other way out of Flåm by bicycle, which is FV243 (Bjørgavegen) climbing out of the east end of the fjord a couple of miles from the village center. This takes you up an incredible switchback climb to a long, scenic section on the plateau and down again to Lærdal, on another arm of the same fjord. You might need a whole day to ride all the way to Lærdal and back, but it would definitely be worth just taking a few hours to ride up to the plateau and back down. 

The main highway that goes through Flåm, E16, has long tunnels closed to bikes (for good reason, trust me) on both ends. So does RV50. If you can hitch a ride west through the tunnel towards Voss (or take the ferry to Gudvangen), there is an extensive network of paved and dirt mountain roads to the starting out from the road that heads north away from the Stalheim Hotel, which is only about 20 minutes away from Flåm. I have been eyeing those on Google Earth but haven´t ridden them as yet. 

I am at work now, but if you want more details or links to good maps of the area just holler!


----------



## kaplanjoe (Nov 10, 2012)

Plenty of tracks available, and many very technical just around Oslo- actually no need to travel far from Oslo- since Nordmarka is so close. but look out for the wet and slippery rocks!


----------



## Hel (Aug 21, 2014)

*MTB in Norway*

I'll be in Norway in about a week or so. I'm an elite cross country rider from Australia racing in the world champs. I'm keen to do some elite riding with others in and around Norway initially and the other countries. Anyone keen or can show me the direction to find someone? I have many weeks of spare time so keen to do a fair bit of riding in Europe!


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Any thoughts on hooking up trail to Bikepack from Lillehammer to Voss? Would like to avoid roads?


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't know the area around Lillehammer, but you will find that on the west end of the plateau, approaching Voss, the terrain just does not lend itself to cycling (and this is irrspective of technical ability.) Due to the fjords and road tunnels as long as 25 kilometers that are closed to bikes, the approach towards Voss is limited to the route through Finse on the Rallarvegen. If you can avoid (at least paved) roads as much as possible from Lillehammer to Nesbyen, then there is a dirt road that follows the valley up to Geilo, then there is a brief road section to Haugastøl where you connect with the Rallarvegen. This is essentially a double track/old rail service road that takes you through Finse to the Myrdal train station and it is fantastic. There will generally be difficulties with snow and/or flood water crossings unless you are passing through between early July to end of September. From Myrdal you could in theory hike over/partially ride down over a mountain pass and connect with a road down to Voss, but the usual option is to take the local train through that pass to the first station (Uppsette) on the other side.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn... very impressive beta! Thanks.
I'll take another look at options. Basically looking for some gorgeous country with fjords, glaciers and bikepacking singletrack in late July, early August.


----------

